# نفســــى احكــــى واتكلـــــــم



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى احكى واتكلم بس ازاى اقدر واتكلم وانا شايل جوايا حزن عمرى وكل الهم*
*ازاى فكرت اعيش ازاى خنت المسيح ازاى كنت اسير لكل شهوة قلبى ولفكر عقلى انا بسير*
*ازى خنت حبيبى وسبت طريقه وصليبه وليه بعته ولمين انا سبته ليه فكرت اعيش لحزن قلبى اسير*
*وسبت طريق حبيبى ولا لكلامه كان اهتمال قلبى*

*انا فعلا نفسى ارجع ولحضن يسوع ابكى واندم بس ايه يفيد فى وقتى دلوقتى*
*وانا خنت وبعت وجرحت حبيبى*
*ليه  يا نفسى حزينه وليه كل البكى دة كله انتى نسيتى وعدة ولكلامه ودنك سديتى  وعن مكان عينك حولتى ليه طيب كدة انتى دلوقتى سعيدة  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! طب ليه ممن الاول كل دة*

*تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*

*سامعه اهو عليكى ينادى ولحملك يطلب ويقولك هاتى*

*شايفة ايده ليكى ممدوده وعينه عليكى مرفوعه*

*روحيلو وهو يسامح ولدموع عينك يمسح ويهادى*
*بس ارجعى انتى ليه وخليكى دايما حبه الوحيد*
*هو دايما بيكى مشغول وبيهتم بيكى علطول*
*يرسم طريقك وخطوتك*
*ولحياتك مهتم ومشغول*
*دايما يحيكى ويقول*
*لالالالالا ديه بنتى*
*وليا هاتكون ابعد عنها وهى ترجعلى*
*وبكرة تندم وتسمعنى*
*بس للاسف ترجعى تانى تغوصى فى عمق الخظيه ووتوهى*
*يرجع يدور عليكى من تانى*
*ويمسح عنك كل شهواتك*
*ويقول برضوة ديه بنتى وليا هاتكون*

*مكفايه بقى غباوة وقومى*
*ليه تعيشى كدة مش شايفة حاجة غير الشهوه والخطيه*
*وكل حاجة مخفيه*
*ليه تعيشى كدة فى الظلمه*
*ومش راضية لعينك تفتح شويه*
*خلاص مش عايزة تتوبى ولا للنور تشوفى*
*كفايه بقى مر وعذاب تعبتى*
*كل مرة اسيب الروح كسلان*
*واشغل الشهوه وابقى شبعان*
*وقت صغير ارجع تانى واقول*
*لالالاانا زهقت*
*خلاص بجد انا تعبت*
*ظلم واهانه وكذب انا عشت*
*ونميمه وادانه لالا بجد انا تعبت*
*الروح القدس :*
*كفايه بقى وافقى شويه خلينى اشتغل*
*ولو شويه سبينى اعمل عملى الروحى اللى ينور فيكى وفيا*
*خلينى بقى اوريكى شغلى وعملى فيكى مش عملك*
*سبينى انا اوريك حب الفادى ليكى*
*كفايه شهوات القلب والخطيه وعيشى فى حياة توبه نقيه*

*يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع*

*ساعدنى يا حبيبى اعمل فيها واقوى ارادتها وعزمتها ساعدنى انقى منها شويه وبلاش تتخلى عنى وعنها*
*انا جزء منك وانا فيها من معموديتها اة هى نيمتنى وخلتنى ابطل عملك شويه*
*بس انت تساعدنى انى ارجعها تانى ليك*



*لالا انا اليوم ارجع واتوب*
*ولحضن يسوع انا مضموم*
*ارجع واقوله سامحنى*
*على عمرى اللى ضاع من غيرك يا يسوع*
*انا جايلك بكل دموعى وبطلب منك تسامحنى يا يسوعى*


*من يدخل الى لا اخرجة خارجا*

*الصوت دة صوت حبيبى*
*وانا واثقة فيه وفى موعيدة*
*هو قال تعالى وانا جاى بكل زنوبى*
*وبرجع دايما بدموعى*
*انا مش عارفة اقول ايه بس هابكى*
*وهويمسح دموعى*
*انا عارفة انه ناقشنى وعلى كفه اسمى*
*وحياتى فى قلبه موجودة*
*ولترتيب عمرى هو مشغول*
*انا جاى اهو يا يسوع بس ا وعى تمشى وتسيب الدموع*
*انا هاسيب العالم وشهواته واتبعك انت ولذاتك*
*هاسيب الكل واجيلك بس خدنى جنبك احكيلك*
*راجعلك انا تانى من همى وكل احزانى*


*صلو من اجلنا *

*منتظرين الردود *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــن
أشكــــــرك تاسونى للصلاة البسيطة والمُعبرة دى
الرب يبارك ويديم خدمتكم
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

رايع جداااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لالا انا اليوم ارجع واتوب
> ولحضن يسوع انا مضموم
> ارجع واقوله سامحنى
> على عمرى اللى ضاع من غيرك يا يسوع
> انا جايلك بكل دموعى وبطلب منك تسامحنى يا يسوعى*



فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2010)

> ازى خنت حبيبى وسبت طريقه وصليبه وليه بعته ولمين انا سبته ليه فكرت اعيش لحزن قلبى اسير
> وسبت طريق حبيبى ولا لكلامه كان اهتمال قلبى


 
ايه الجمال والروعه دي
كلمات جميله جدا ومؤثره
ميرسي ياقمره


----------



## christianbible5 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ساعدنى يا حبيبى اعمل فيها واقوى ارادتها وعزمتها ساعدنى انقى منها شويه وبلاش تتخلى عنى وعنها
> انا جزء منك وانا فيها من معموديتها اة هى نيمتنى وخلتنى ابطل عملك شويه*
> *بس انت تساعدنى انى ارجعها تانى ليك*


*صلاة رائعة...*

*الرب ينور دربك اختي الغالية...*

*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــن
> أشكــــــرك تاسونى للصلاة البسيطة والمُعبرة دى
> الرب يبارك ويديم خدمتكم
> *​


*امين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

DODY2010 قال:


> رايع جداااااااااااااا ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه شكرا جدا جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ايه الجمال والروعه دي
> كلمات جميله جدا ومؤثره
> ميرسي ياقمره


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صلاة رائعة...*
> 
> *الرب ينور دربك اختي الغالية...*
> 
> *ميرسي كتير...*


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------

